# The Best Book for HYSYS "HYSYS: An Introduction to Chemical Engineering Simulation"



## عثمان الراوي (10 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحقيقه لم ارى احسن من هذا الكتاب في تعليم تطبيقات الهايسز

انا انصح كل مهندس كيميائي يعمل في مجال تصميم العمليات ان تكون له نسخه من هذا الكتاب

انه بحق مرجع اساس


http://146.164.33.61/termo/Soft/HYSYS/HYSYS_for_UTM_Degree++_Program.pdf​


----------



## هادي كيم (11 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكككككككككككككككككككور جدا ، والله ما بعرف شو بدي قلك ... بس وفرت علي تعب كتير


----------



## ابو مبارك الخالدي (1 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يجزاك خير اخوي


----------



## بيرنا (2 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا والله يوفقك


----------



## بيرنا (2 نوفمبر 2008)

من فضلكم لو فى احد يعرف الpasswarld وال user name لى مقع الscience direct 
tanks for all


----------



## بلدي (3 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور 

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## softchem (3 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا الكتاب الرائع 
انت اكثر من رائع


----------



## ئبيل kilani (4 نوفمبر 2008)

merci beaucoup on cher frere


----------



## د.ابراهيم الجاير (1 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراا لكم


----------



## eng.redih (1 ديسمبر 2012)

كتاب جميل


----------



## eng.redih (1 ديسمبر 2012)

بس لو تكرمت تعطينا روابط فعاله لتنزيل البرمجيه


----------



## خليل الهاشمي (31 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ...يا ريت دكتور تعيد رفع الملف ولك فائق التقدير


----------

